# 2003 SENTRA GXE tranny problem



## przemek84 (Mar 12, 2005)

I have a 2003 GXE, last year the transmission was replace because it had die out on me. Its an automatic. The first thing i first noticed that the tranny wasnt shifting properly and between 2nd and 3rd gear the revs would go up a little then it would shift into gear and everythign would be ok. Slow the as a couple of weeks went on the rev would go up higher and higher between that 2nd to 3rd shift then teh greas would later mess up even more to teh point where when the car was in drive it would only use one gear and would shift out of it. THe car is still under warrenty and so teh tranny was replaced now slowly but surely the tranny is starting to give the same problem. the revs go up in between that shift and it skeewks when it jumps back into gear. I think is a computer problem where the computer doesnt control the time between shift. Has anyone encountered this problem or know anyhtign about this>?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I must ask what your driving habits are..........


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Don't bother buying lottery tickets!!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I made my car do this or something similar once. The O/D button was flashing on and off and the car stuck in what seemed to be third gear until I turned the car off, waited a few minutes and restarted. When this happened, I was working with the brakes and I literally drove the hell out of my car with multiple hard stops but not to 0. Say 100-10 and then back up and repeat. I did not know exactly what it was, and it has never repeated itself so I cannot help you anymore.

If you are still under warranty, I would take it to the dealer if you can repeat the problem on a rather predictable scale.


----------

